# where can i find vector templates of shirts or hoodie?



## dayoldchocolate (Aug 7, 2011)

i want to place my designs on the shirts and sweater before actually printing them


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Google *vector templates of shirts or hoodie*


----------



## mariomed (Mar 6, 2010)

You should use photorealistic mockups, vector files really look outdated. Try ShirtMockup.com - Upload your art. Mock it up. Download your image for FREE!


----------

